# Transport von Rechnern mit AIO Wasserkühlung



## Zaxarias (20. September 2021)

Hallo miteinander,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mit einen gebrauchten Rechner zu holen. Dieser hat - aus meiner Sicht leider - so eine AIO Wasserkühlung installiert. (Corsair H150i Pro)
Die Optik finde ich durchaus ansprechend.
Nun habe ich mal kurz hier im Forum gelesen, und festgestellt, dass da nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr genügend Flüssigkeit drin ist und da ich auf der Corsair auch keine Wartungsinstruktionen gefunden habe, scheint das Teil danach Schrott zu sein.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob das für mich überhaupt in Frage kommt.

Ein Totschlagargument wäre aber, wenn diese AIO Lösungen empfindlich auf den Transport reagieren würden. Ich transportiere ab und zu meinen Rechner mit dem Auto. Aktuell ist ein Dark Rock 4 Pro montiert. Da liegt der Rechner halt immer auf der rechten Seite und bisher gab es keine Probleme.

GAU wäre für mich, wenn sich durch die Vibrationen irgendwann irgendein Schlauch löst und ich dann die ganze Flüssigkeit im Rechner habe oder so. Ihr habt doch sicher Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## NerdFlanders (20. September 2021)

AIOs zu transportieren - solange richtig montiert* - ist sogar wesentlich sicherer als PCs mit schweren CPU Kühler zu transportieren.

*) Radiator sicher verschraubt

Die Vibrationen von einem Transport können sicher nicht die Schläuche lösen (Was glaubst du wie die KoWaKü von Asien her kam?  )


----------



## Zaxarias (20. September 2021)

Ok. Dank dir.

Bzgl. der Langlebigkeit habe ich das aber richtig verstanden, dass ich im Grunde einfach die Temperaturen beobachte und auf seltsame Geräusche achte und dann halt ggf. das Ding einfach komplett ersetze, oder?
Für mich - als Wasserkühlungslaie - klang das alles zu kompliziert, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe.


----------



## NerdFlanders (20. September 2021)

Genau. Ist Luft im System gluckert es deutlich hörbar. Die Temperatur sollte dann auch noch ok sein, nur wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr pumpt wird es problematisch. Einfach aufmerksam sein, dann haut das schon hin.

Solche Kompakt Wasserkühlung wurden ja konzipiert möglichst sicher & einfach zu sein. Die Kehrseite ist halt dass bei einem Defekt keine Option auf Wartung besteht


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2021)

Wobei die Pumpe jetzt auch nicht gefährlich für den Prozessor wäre, denn sollte diese ausfallen wird der Prozessor zunächst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur anfangen herunter zu takten und dann sogar in den Notaus gehen.

Hatte mal den Stecker nicht richtig drauf und nachdem Windows gestartet war, verhielt sich Windows etwas seltsam und es hing etwas. Dann ging der Rechner auch schon aus. Nachdem ich das Bios aufsuchte merke ich das der Prozessor 100°C erreichte und so bemerkte ich auch das der Stecker der Pumpe nicht richtig drauf steckte. Zuvor verhielt sich Windows etwas seltsam und hing etwas, weil der Prozessor bereits vor dem Abschalten am herunter takten war.

AIOs sind halt nicht wartungsfrei und manche lassen sich auch nicht warten.
Aber in der Regel halten sie schon 4-7 Jahre und in manchen Fälle sogar noch länger.


----------

